# Devastated Beyond Belief



## LAM (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi -
I'm new to this forum and am hoping for some insight into what may have happened to our beautiful dog two weeks ago. 
Heidi was 9 1/2 and had slowed down a bit the past several months but still enjoyed going for walks and playing with her toys & tennis balls.
My husband had taken her for a walk in the morning, stopped to talk to people along the way and she appeared to be fine. Four hours later, she just collapsed and was gone. 
Our vet (of many years) never asked what happened or offered any explanation as to what she thinks may have happened to our beloved Heidi. No phone call, no card - very disappointing. 
I thought our beautiful girl would be with us several more years. I've spoken to a few people whose shepherds lived for only 9 or 10 years. Is this the norm? I've had dogs in the past (not GSDs) who lived to be really old. I know large breeds have a shorter lifespan but 9 1/2 years? This makes no sense. 
Heidi was my "dream dog". We are heartbroken.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry!

Could have been a stroke but I don't really have an idea.

Most of my dogs have lived longer than 9 years.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.

Without an autopsy there is no way to know for sure what happened.

9 is early from what I have seen. Most seem to make it to 11-12yrs.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry!! With out a necropsy there really is no way to tell. It is a shame your vet was not more compassionate. My mom just had her 13 year old greyhound PTS. Her vet and the vet tech hugged her after it was over they also sent a card that was signed by the entire office. When I had my bunny PTS last fall, I took him to a vet that we had never seen before. They were wonderful and even sent me a card that was signed by everyone there. 

It is so absolutely devastating to lose your best friend, you need the compassion from your vet and it makes you feel good to know that they care. I am doubly sorry that you did not receive this. You are truly in my thoughts.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No explanations here but so sorry for your sudden loss and that your vet showed no more compassion.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss.
Hemangiosarcoma is very common in GSDs of that age, it can kill a dog suddenly by causing massive internal bleeding. You will find many threads about it.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sad to say double digits in age is probably the exception rather than the rule in this breed. i'm wondering if hemangiosarcoma is a possibility. hemangio can be silent and quick. 

i am so very, very sorry for the loss of your beloved heidi.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

also meant to add that your vet's behavior is unacceptable. totally unacceptable. yes, rebel, hemangio is the first thing i thought of.

and to the OP...welcome to the board, there are many here who understand the pain of losing one of these special dogs.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Its really impossible to tell at this point what happened. I tend to think hemangio but who knows. I am just as sorry to hear about the response you had from your Vet. That is so unacceptable. When you decide to add another dog to your life be sure to find a new Vet as well.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard to lose a beloved pet. When it comes so suddenly, it is such a shock. I am also sorry that your vet was not more compassionate.
Big hugs to you!
Jan


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss of Heidi.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Like they said without a necropsy, we are just guessing in the dark. I do agree that hemangiosarcoma is silent and quick. A necropsy, or knowing for sure will not bring your beloved friend back though. Take some comfort that she was happy and active until the end if you can. 

It is unfortunate, but the 13 club is a real accomplishment in GSDs now. It is not uncommon for them to go at 9 and 10, they say the average now is 10-12. (It used to be 12-14.) 

I am very sorry for your loss. GSDs have a real knack for worming their ways deep inside us. Losing them is always devastating. They are like a piece of ourselves, and there is a huge hole in the house where they used to be.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree with the others that hermangiosarcoma may be a likely suspect for causing your dear dog's quick and unexpected death.

As for your vet, if I were you I'd get another one if/when you get another dog (or cat).


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. What a shock that must have been to lose her so quickly and unexpectedly. She was a beautiful and sweet looking girl from the picture in your avatar. Rest in peace, Heidi. :angel:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How sad, I'm so very sorry you lost Heidi. My Omy was just under 11 yrs old when she died. I hope you find some comfort here to make up for the lack of compassion your vet displayed.


----------



## Sheemaset1 (Aug 3, 2011)

*You are Entitled to an Explanation*

I am not sure where you live; but do not return to that vet and demand an explanation of his behavior. MY Shepherd lived for for 14 years and 109 beautiful days. Your dogs death was sudden, My vet was kind, caring, sent a card spoke with me personally over the phone in the days leading up to the decision to euthanize her as she had Lymphoma, she was prescribed Tramadol HTC (not Tramadol/APAP) for her discomfort, for a few days and he was her vet for most of her life after a few early misses with uncaring or vets she hated. I kept changing vets till Sasha let me know we had found the right one when she took to Dr. Little at Elm Point Animal Hospital in St. Charles MO. I am very sorry for your loss. I am only 33 days out from Sasha's last day July 2nd and I dream about her constantly.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

wish i could ease your heart and give you the answers you are looking for on Heidi. if that is her as your avatar she was a beautiful girl. sorry for your loss and inconciderate your vet was with the ordeal. such a shame when they were with you all the way to "drop" you like that when you needed them most. 

I also want to welcome you as you mentioned you are new. we are here to share stories, ideas of what could have been the cause.....but most importantly now, live in the now and enjoy the memories she gave you!!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. To lose one so quickly is just shocking...and totally heartbreaking. You have no time to prepare. 
I completely understand your pain as I lost my 7-year old GSD Nikka on April 5th and my 9-yr old GSD Titan on June 18th. My heart is still broken and neither of them should've left this earth as early as they did. 2011 will always be the year I remember both of my beloved, healthy beautiful dogs left our family.

Titan's death was so unexpected. One minute he was jumping several feet into the air to catch a frisbee - and two hours later he was gone. He developed bloat very quickly and we had to put him down 


God sent us a sweet new baby to help us through (GSD puppy Kaiya is 15 weeks old today) and if it weren't for her - I don't know what I would do. When the time is right, maybe a new baby will be just what the doctor ordered for you, too. :wub:

I've attached a picture of my 3 babies below from left to right Kaiya, Nikka, Titan ....

I'm sure they're playing with your sweet baby up in heaven!


----------



## LAM (Jul 28, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words. Had never heard of hemangiosarcoma but it makes sense. Will never know for sure.......
If I ever get out of this "zombie" state and can think clearly, I will contact our vet and let her know how hurt and disappointed we are by the way she handled things. Although we won't bring our pets there anymore, in her defense, she has sent us sympathy cards in the past and we'd always felt comfortable taking our pets to her.

I'm sorry for the losses you've all suffered:
PiedPieperInKC - your beautiful Titan and Nikka to have lost them both early and within a short time of each other. I wish you the strength to deal with this. What nice pics of them you posted and also of adorable Kaiya; Sheemaset1 - My sympathy to you on the loss of your beautiful Sasha; Stosh - sorry about Omy.
Thanks again to you all.......This is going to be a long road and one I can't imagine ever getting on the other side of. My animal-loving friends keep telling me that the old saying "time heals all wounds" is the key. I just don't see it happening after losing the girl I waited for my whole life.


----------

